# witch gun?



## lil_lee_hunter (Nov 28, 2003)

i was just wondering what kinds of guns do kids my age have and hunt deer with? email me if you want to talk sometime.


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

hey i am 14 and me and my dad collect guns. we have over 2 dozen. because of this i can't settle into any one gun. for deer i have used the following: 243, 270, 280, 30-06, 300 sav., 35 rem. i mostly use the 270. this year's one gun will prob. be a 7mm08 all these guns work great on deer. if you buy a gun and the recoil it to great just buy a recoil reducer for about $10.

:sniper:


----------



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm (Jan 21, 2004)

what kind of recoil reducer are u talking about? why i ask is im 14 as well and im looking at a 7mm mag and i dont know how hard it will kick i have used a 30/06 a 243 and a 308 but these are guns that i bought mind u! with my own money! thanx for finally repling!!!!
:sniper:


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

yea i bought a couple myself but what i was talking about as a recoil reducer is, they have many diff. kinds. some will just be extra padded butt plats, some will be like a sock on ur stock and will reduce the recoil. i don;t know how they work i never used one. if you look in a cabels book they will have about a dozen diff. kinds.

"we normally get 2 guns a year my dad buy's one. i buy one."

7mm mag is a nice gun what r u hunting for??


----------



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm (Jan 21, 2004)

i am hunting for everything from g-hogs to elk. i was looking at one of the limb saver recoil pad.


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

i have a Remington Model 7 .243--this gun is very reliable (its a remington) and ive been very impressed with it...ive soaked it in rain and shoots like a champ...im 15 years and my dad uses a .300 MAG now so im shooting that now...the recoil isnt that much more than my .243 i dont think but im pretty big


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I've heard that the 7mm Mag kicks harder then some of the 50 cal sniper rifles.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

the only way that is even beginning to be possible is because they have muzzle breaks on those sniper rifles like the m82a1 and the l96 to dampen the recoil, like on the m82, it has the muzzle break to reduce the recoil to the felt recoil of a 12 gauge, but still, i know that if you shoulder the gun right, you dont have to worry about the recoil, and i use a 270 or a 30/06


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

I only use a 30-06 for witches. The 22 only wounds them and the 12 gauge messes up the brooms.

Sorry, I have been waiting 7 months and could no longer resist. Most of the younger kids around here shoot between a 22-250/243 to a 270. It mainly depends on what dad has. I do not like young hunters shooting hard recoil calibers unless they have the build for it and have shot awhile. It is not being macho shooting too much gun, it is ignorant. You develop flinches and do the deer and yourself a disservice.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I started shooting 30/06 when I was 14 and I don't have any flinching problems. It all depends on your concentration IMO.


----------



## texasguy (Jun 17, 2004)

you guys are gonna think im crazy but i bagged a ten point with a .410.
i was a bout 20 yards away up in a tree stand with my bolt action wards westernfeild 410.

originally i was hunting squirrel with #6 shot but i had a pack of slugs with me just in case i wanted to use a tag.

I hit that deer dead center in the heart, no scope, and dropped him.
I love that gun more than my rem 12 gauge. the best shotgun ever.


----------



## Drew W (Jul 7, 2004)

i got a winchester 243 last year and bagged twice in those years and have only had to ues i shoot on eather one. it's a small but fast bullet and is good for those longer shots


----------



## TheEnd (Jan 6, 2005)

Last halloween i was out witch hunting in my witch stand in the old haunted house by the graveyard. At about 12 am a witch flew by. she had a pretty nice rack on her but she didnt come back. At about 3 i saw another one. She took the bait and started making a concoction in the cauldren i set out as bait. I had my .340 with so i took aim and fired right as she was adding "eye of newt". I hit her in the left forearm, she took off on her broom so i waited and then followed the blood trail. I found her about 1/2 a mile away dead. She had a pretty nice rack for a witch she filled cups like DD's. I got her mounted and now everyone who comes to my house can see the witch i shot on halloween.


----------



## Drew W (Jul 7, 2004)

alright buddy if u are gunna post at teast put it in words another human can understand


----------



## TheEnd (Jan 6, 2005)

at least i can spell but if you dont know what a .340 weatherby or what other part you didnt get send me a pm me ill break it down for you :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :beer: uke: :withstupid:


----------



## Drew W (Jul 7, 2004)

TheEnd said:


> Last halloween i was out witch hunting in my witch stand in the old haunted house by the graveyard. At about 12 am a witch flew by. she had a pretty nice rack on her but she didnt come back. At about 3 i saw another one. She took the bait and started making a concoction in the cauldren i set out as bait. I had my .340 with so i took aim and fired right as she was adding "eye of newt". I hit her in the left forearm, she took off on her broom so i waited and then followed the blood trail. I found her about 1/2 a mile away dead. She had a pretty nice rack for a witch she filled cups like DD's. I got her mounted and now everyone who comes to my house can see the witch i shot on halloween.


i don't know what kind of hunting yr talking about but at least try to stick to the subjuct cuz i think witch hunting is ileagal


----------



## weasle_trapper (May 10, 2005)

> I use a 30-30 winchester. Great gun for someone like me who cant shoot very good. :beer: :beer: :sniper: [/quote


----------



## Model_60_sniper (Apr 4, 2005)

i hunt with a mossberg 500 in 20 gauge


----------



## ProtectionAgainstElements (Oct 2, 2005)

Me I use a 30-06 it's a all around good gun it will take down elk to coyotes.


----------



## 87012ga (Oct 1, 2005)

i deer hunt with a winchester 94 lever action 30-30


----------



## rmiller (Jun 4, 2005)

i use a 7mm-08 it is a bad @$$ gun,I dhot aroung 10 deer w/ it and ive never had one walk away(not a real big gun) But its my gun of choice :sniper:


----------



## eagle_eye (Nov 2, 2005)

i shoot a 25-06, its a savage.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

.243


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm 15 and I shoot a 300. Ultra MAg.....hells yeah


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

> hells yeah


 :lol:


----------



## thegoosemaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Im 15 and i shoot a rem. 870 wingmaster 12gauge w/ a hastings barrel and a nikon scope...shot 4 deer last yr and 3 this year :thumb:


----------



## achunter (Feb 14, 2006)

25-06


----------



## fozzer (Oct 14, 2006)

the most important thing to consider, like everything is does it fit?

ie, when pulled into the shoulder, where is the scope, to near and OUCH WHEN FIRED, to far and you cannot site properly.

its about whats best for you ! read up on choosing a gun or go to an outfitter


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

Thats true, but stever brought up a good point shooting too much gun will stop you from being a good shot. So whatever you shoot make sure its a small hunting gun like a 243 or maybe a 30-30


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

fozzer said:


> the most important thing to consider, like everything is does it fit?
> 
> ie, when pulled into the shoulder, where is the scope, to near and OUCH WHEN FIRED, to far and you cannot site properly.
> 
> its about whats best for you ! read up on choosing a gun or go to an outfitter


Welcome to the forums fozzer!

Tell us a bit about yourself? Where are you from? What is your favorite thing to hunt?


----------



## medtronicofborg (Jan 9, 2007)

My daughter likes to shoot with me. We primarily shoot targets. Now My reason for writing is this. Are any of you around 5 ft tall. short arms slightly heavy for her size...say 145ish What rifle for a b-day present would you like. Keep in mind I am disabled and live on a tight budget. So no thousand dollar custome jobs. Even if I would like to. I know she has fired a 308 win ease , Tell me what you think of your savages? Accutriggers? are you using "youth" modles or regular weapons? Because of my experience with 30-06 that is going to be the caliber. I would especially like to hear from the girls. They have slightly shorter arms then men. But by all means guys write me and let me know what you would like to get.

Brian


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

Well if i were you get her a ruger ultralight stainless in .223 for $500 or a nef handiriflle any caliber for about $300 or for a budget gun w/accuracy get a savage w/accutrigger you cant beat 'em and if she doesnt care about tight groups get her a savage package deal w/scope for $400 (the reason i sugges .223 for her is because they are cheap and you can shoot them all day long and you dont get a sore shoulder) I have the ruger target rifle in 223 and it shoots like a dream :lol: :beer:


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

I USE A ITHAC 37 20 GA FOR ANYTHING BUT I USE MY PSE BOW ALL THE TIME


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

duckslayer15 said:


> i have a Remington Model 7 .243--this gun is very reliable (its a remington) and ive been very impressed with it...ive soaked it in rain and shoots like a champ...im 15 years and my dad uses a .300 MAG now so im shooting that now...the recoil isnt that much more than my .243 i dont think but im pretty big


there is a substantial difference between a .243 and a .300 recoil wise, but it's not terrible. I'm 16 and I can put a couple boxes of .300 through before I get sore, but I do a lot of duck hunting so my shoulder is used to getting beat up.


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

.300 wsm or .308


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

bow and arrow...


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

I shot a coltsaurer 7mmmag it was about 9 pounds and had a nice recoil pad on it and it kicked harder than a 7 pound 30/06 :2cents:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

big_al_09 said:


> bow and arrow...


I use two sticks and a wistle, hahaha, jk


----------

